# Thick detailing brush



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking for a nice thick detailing brush to clean my wheels with.

I have the smaller valet pro ones but want a thicker one for my wheels as I prefer using these as opposed to anything else on the wheels.

Anyone recommend any


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> Looking for a nice thick detailing brush to clean my wheels with.
> 
> I have the smaller valet pro ones but want a thicker one for my wheels as I prefer using these as opposed to anything else on the wheels.
> 
> Anyone recommend any


Do they not do a thicker one ?

Hopefully, if not, someone will be along with options as to what they've used


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Do they not do a thicker one ?
> 
> Hopefully, if not, someone will be along with options as to what they've used


I'm sure they do one with blue bristles but just wanted some other recommendations as well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> I'm sure they do one with blue bristles but just wanted some other recommendations as well.


Not sure if thicker than you have, but there are a few options here http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/brushes


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

Couple of suggestions in the TBD vid....




Sent from my SM-T825 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Auto finesse hogs hair brush is what you're looking for.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the one I use http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/raceglaze-supersize-detailing-brush-cat25.html


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Detailing-Brushes-Cleaning-IMPROVED/dp/7392451618

From savers choice aka in2detailing


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

I went with these

https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/i...-detailing-brush-set-by-autobrite-direct.html


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

brodders1979 said:


> Couple of suggestions in the TBD vid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing buddy.
The Autoglanz ones are really well made. I can see them lasting and I think that's what will justify the outlay.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

kenmac said:


> I went with these
> 
> https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/i...-detailing-brush-set-by-autobrite-direct.html


I've got these as well got them half price at Waxstock last year.

Had to tape the plastic at the head because like other makes they break but other than that I'm happy with them.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought the 3 pack of small valet pro ones a while back but looking for a bigger,chemical resistant ones for my wheels.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I have this one and it does a good job for faces, spokes etc. Bristles are flagged at the end :thumb: - available here (I actually ended up buying the full Mothers set which I also rate)


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

I use the wheel woolies 1 1/4" brush for wheels great brush

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/acces...l-woolies-1-25-detailing-brush/prod_1533.html


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

kenmac said:


> I went with these
> 
> https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/i...-detailing-brush-set-by-autobrite-direct.html


Anyone know if these can be bought separately.

Only really need the wheel one


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You'll not go wrong with the Braun brushes,while they're not cheap they'll last years,I bought mine when Imran brought them over a few years back,for those people who can remember,lol.You'll not need to purchase another brush for years,money well spent.:thumb:
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...s-a5d-boars-hair-detail-brush-1-diameter.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/acces...l-woolies-1-25-detailing-brush/prod_1533.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Plus one for the Auto Finesse hogs hair brushes, but as with another on here you’ll want to tape up the plastic around the base before you start to use them. The swelling of the wood as they get wet splits the plastic. You won’t loose all the hair but it’ll annoy the life out of you eventually (or at least it does me now)
They’re soft and they really get in everywhere I want them to on wheel faces and spokes.
Alternative to that which I’ve tried are the CYC equivalent to the set of four above, used and abused these and they’re holding up quite well for my liking so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

3 brushes i use for wheels. I have tried a good few and these are the brushes i like

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...s/vikan-short-wheel-face-brush/prod_1292.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Anyone know if these can be bought separately.
> 
> Only really need the wheel one


Not sure if You've bought a brush yet? Just seen autobrite are having their Xmas sale with up to 70% off. Not sure if it's starting on November 3rd or whether it's another announcement but something's happening on the 3rd :lol:

If you're still thinking bout it hopefully they'll be discounted enough to make it worth buying the set :thumb:

Edit: just seen it's their sale from 3 to 24 November.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Not sure if You've bought a brush yet? Just seen autobrite are having their Xmas sale with up to 70% off. Not sure if it's starting on November 3rd or whether it's another announcement but something's happening on the 3rd :lol:
> 
> If you're still thinking bout it hopefully they'll be discounted enough to make it worth buying the set :thumb:
> 
> Edit: just seen it's their sale from 3 to 24 November.


I just might hold off and treat myself to these! Thanks Macca


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> I just might hold off and treat myself to these! Thanks Macca


No worries if I see them on sale I'll let you know :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sale now on so brush set down to a tenner

https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/i...-detailing-brush-set-by-autobrite-direct.html


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Sale now on so brush set down to a tenner
> 
> https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/i...-detailing-brush-set-by-autobrite-direct.html


Thanks mate.

I'm gonna splash out!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm gonna splash out!


Website seems pretty slow must be loads of traffic but some decent prices:thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Website seems pretty slow must be loads of traffic but some decent prices:thumb:


I can't get on it at all


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> I can't get on it at all


I got on just before I posted the link. Page is loading from the link just now though takes about 30 seconds to load.

Hopefully pick up in the next day or so the sale only started today so maybe loads trying to access it.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just purchased the brush set. Really couldnt say no at that price.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rob267 said:


> Just purchased the brush set. Really couldnt say no at that price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think they're pretty decent Rob i paid a tenner at Waxstock 2015 and they're still going strong. Only thing I'd advise which I've seen which other brushes as well is to watch the plastic shroud. Couple of mine cracked including one i tried to sort and ended up breaking it!! but a bit of insulating tape and they're good as new :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Couldn't get to check out at all last night, logged on just now and there sold out....ahh well


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Same here I gave up in the end, it was like being back in the days of dialup.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

macca666 said:


> I think they're pretty decent Rob i paid a tenner at Waxstock 2015 and they're still going strong. Only thing I'd advise which I've seen which other brushes as well is to watch the plastic shroud. Couple of mine cracked including one i tried to sort and ended up breaking it!! but a bit of insulating tape and they're good as new :thumb:


Seems i was lucky to grab a set. Cheers for the heads up about the plastic shroud. Will keep a eye on that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

